# Apple seeks $707m more in damages from Samsung



## pwsincd (Sep 24, 2012)

Snippet :

Apple is seeking an additional $707m (£436m) in damages from Samsung Electronics, after a US jury awarded the iPhone and iPad maker more than $1bn.

Link :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19697065

Opinion :

I disagree that the samsung is a clone of an apple product ...  pathetic.


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree, Apple are petty and childish.  Whatever happened to healthy competition?  If Crapple are that confident in their products, they wouldn't need to throw their teddys out of the cot.  Still doesn't change the fact that the S3 is a better phone than the iPhone 5.  As the Samsung commercial says, "the next big thing is already here".  Apple need to grow a pair of balls and stop sitting down to go for a piss.  Whiney bunch o' bitches, just like their customer base.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Microsoft should sue for robbing the tablet pc


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Sep 24, 2012)

Really, at this point Crapple is just digging their own grave.
It just shows they're extremely greedy, demanding more money after the case settled after :


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 24, 2012)

I am in total agreement with Apple on this. Samsung completely stole loads of Apples original ideas, profited from them and made Apple lose tons of money. Apples products have forever been damaged by Samsungs pilfering, their unique identity tarnished forever by a bunch of Korean thieves. Samsung are no better than any of the Chinese knockoff companies that make trash like Apads and alike, they just have slightly more polish, but even then they are garbage products compared to any ipod, iphone or ipad.

I would happily watch Samsung burn to cinders, they deserve it.


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 24, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I am in total agreement with Apple on this. Samsung completely stole loads of Apples original ideas, profited from them and made Apple lose tons of money. Apples products have forever been damaged by Samsungs pilfering, their unique identity tarnished forever by a bunch of Korean thieves. Samsung are no better than any of the Chinese knockoff companies that make trash like Apads and alike, they just have slightly more polish, but even then they are garbage products compared to any ipod, iphone or ipad.
> 
> I would happily watch Samsung burn to cinders, they deserve it.



Are you a Crapple product owner by any chance?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 24, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > I am in total agreement with Apple on this. Samsung completely stole loads of Apples original ideas, profited from them and made Apple lose tons of money. Apples products have forever been damaged by Samsungs pilfering, their unique identity tarnished forever by a bunch of Korean thieves. Samsung are no better than any of the Chinese knockoff companies that make trash like Apads and alike, they just have slightly more polish, but even then they are garbage products compared to any ipod, iphone or ipad.
> ...



He's mad because he helped Steve with a few ideas


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 24, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I am in total agreement with Apple on this. Samsung completely stole loads of Apples original ideas, profited from them and made Apple lose tons of money. Apples products have forever been damaged by Samsungs pilfering, their unique identity tarnished forever by a bunch of Korean thieves. Samsung are no better than any of the Chinese knockoff companies that make trash like Apads and alike, they just have slightly more polish, but even then they are garbage products compared to any ipod, iphone or ipad.
> 
> I would happily watch Samsung burn to cinders, they deserve it.


The sarcasm makes me laugh.

Yeah, Apple is horribly greedy. I can still remember the time when "it isn't about the money, it's about the morals"

Samsung did copy Apple, they got fined $1b. That should be enough, really.
Apple, your iPhone 5 doesn't lose out in specs anymore but You are still suing.
I thought you only sue because your products are starting to lose in specs?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 24, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > I am in total agreement with Apple on this. Samsung completely stole loads of Apples original ideas, profited from them and made Apple lose tons of money. Apples products have forever been damaged by Samsungs pilfering, their unique identity tarnished forever by a bunch of Korean thieves. Samsung are no better than any of the Chinese knockoff companies that make trash like Apads and alike, they just have slightly more polish, but even then they are garbage products compared to any ipod, iphone or ipad.
> ...



I am a connoisseur of technology. And like any connoisseur of anything I enjoy the real deal, the original product. You can stick to your forgeries if that makes you happy, it's no skin off my nose and I don't care. You probably can't afford the real thing anyway. Despite any denial you may have convinced yourself into believing in your heart you know that my experience will always be more superior, pure and enjoyable. And I don't have to live with the guilt of knowing that I am supporting theft by owning a Samsung product. 

Always know this.

Always.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 24, 2012)

*double post


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 24, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...



Oh, I can afford it alright.  You can sprinkle glitter on dogshit, but it will always be dogshit.

Always know this.

Always


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

@[member='p1ngpong']

That's both pretty deep and a pretty good trolling session pretty accurate. I'm sure you kick yourself in the behind every single time you use your Samsung Galaxy Note iPhone 4S, which you are known to possess and love. I mean, what are puny, small screens original ideas compared to functionality theft? Besides, with the advent of the iPhone 5, all the competition will be pretty much wiped out by its bigger screen and not much apart from that myriad of improvements. 

Stay classy, p1ng!


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 24, 2012)

The only reason they claim to be suing them for this much is because of "damages in profit"
That's a very weak case (knowing apple they'll win anyway) and there is no way to prove that their loss in profit has anything to do with the fact that samsung's devices are similar.
Apple only has so much time ticking on the clock, until samsung and everyone else that they have unjustly sued have enough and strike back.
There is also only so long that their customers will support them.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooray more childish actions by crapple, if only they could innovate and take back the market oh wait the only thing they ever done was steal and sue. I guess Samsung already won if they're up against such a child in the market.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm totally with what p1ng said, he's 100% correct. Apple deserves its money back


----------



## takieda (Sep 24, 2012)

It's late, I can't tell who's being sarcastic/trolling/whatever. This is all I have to say:


Spoiler


----------



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha Apple is only continuing to sue Samsung because they no longer have Steve Jobs to make them money.


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2012)

I got a Samsung GS3 and I'm very happy....




Just my luck.


----------



## retrodoctor (Sep 24, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Haha Apple is only continuing to sue Samsung because they no longer have Steve Jobs to make them money.


This is why the forum needs a facepalm smiley.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > Haha Apple is only continuing to sue Samsung because they no longer have Steve Jobs to make them money.
> ...



You create it then


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 24, 2012)

Why Apple is so aggressive against Samsung and so cautions against Google? Maybe because Samsung is Korean and Google is American (and the court in this case is American).

Anyway, Korea industry use to copy stuff:



Spoiler


----------



## retrodoctor (Sep 24, 2012)

Icealote said:


> retrodoctor said:
> 
> 
> > Icealote said:
> ...


I dunno why they/we don't use this one already.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 24, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > retrodoctor said:
> ...



No we definitely need a font for sarcasm to stress how much we really care about Apple.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2012)

Dude, you're getting trolled.


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 24, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Dude, you're getting trolled.



I know, I enjoy feeding them.  Gives them purpose in life


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 24, 2012)

This newest filing claims that Apple will feel long-term damage. Apple can't get people to join the iCult if Apple can't get their foot in the door. 

Because of this, I'm rooting for anyone but Apple. Monopolies suck. Having a viable alternative, knock-off or not, is critical for long term success of the industry.

If there was just Apple, everyone would suffer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Anyway, Korea industry use to copy stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



For the record when it comes to cars quite a bit of that is because car companies will often sell off their old metal fabrication stuff (which costs a fortune to make in the first place and if maintained properly/with a tiny bit of reconditioning will still be great after the 4 odd years of production the original company wants it for) and Korean car companies are one of the main clients for it all.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 24, 2012)

These Patent Wars are getting ridiculous. 
I read on the Verge that Apple also want sales bans on infringing products. Meanwhile Samsung comes out looking the least bad by arguing for a fresh trial as the last one was far too compressed for the amount of allegations being thrown around.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 24, 2012)

Apple should be more focused on improving it's iShit rather than filing more iLawsuits against it's iCompetitors.

How long are they going to drag this out anyways?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Apple should be more focused on improving it's iShit rather than filing more iLawsuits against it's iCompetitors.
> 
> How long are they going to drag this out anyways?


They won't stop until they dominate the world and everyone on earth is part of their icults.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> They won't stop until they dominate *the world* and everyone on earth is part of their icults.


Might take a while if they're navigating using iOS 6's Apple Maps.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 24, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Apple should be more focused on improving it's iShit rather than filing more iLawsuits against it's iCompetitors.
> 
> How long are they going to drag this out anyways?


Calling the iOS 6 maps "hopeless" is seriously darn silly. I'm not trying to protect Apple here, but Apple Maps has JUST LAUNCHED. Google Maps didn't start off so smoothly either. It's so good now because it has been out for awhile and has been improved on a lot.

I'm quite amused with some fandroids in the Internet (not aimed at anyone in this forum), in particular engaget and Macrumors. Some of them love to talk about their "new product which will definitely have some bugs" but when talking about Apple's just-released maps "IT'S A HUGE FLOP. ISHIT!"

Now, back to maps.google.com on my home screen, because seriously right now iOS 6 Maps does suck a lot.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > They won't stop until they dominate *the world* and everyone on earth is part of their icults.
> ...


Lol so true but the irony is they're probably using Google Maps.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Calling the iOS 6 maps "hopeless" is seriously darn silly.


Stahp.

No self-respecting company would release a product that is so flawed, even on first glance. It's like nobody tested it at all. We're not talking about some random streets here, we're talking about major monuments being misplaced, not to mention the rendering errors.

http://gbatemp.net/topic/334853-maps-are-art/


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Calling the iOS 6 maps "hopeless" is seriously darn silly.
> ...


I'm saying that many people on the Internet are overreacting. It's obvious that Apple WILL update their maps, but people are acting as though its the end of the world.

Let's be honest. I hate iOS Maps too, it isn't that precise and some things really go off point. But is it a major flop? No. Apple will update their maps to correct these. They just need time to correct them.

However, I must admit that these mistakes are extremely off. Unless the one responsible is actually TomTom, Apple really deserves some hate in this aspect. Especially from a company who claims to come out with "Lasting and easy-to-use products, with professional tests blabla bullshit". -.-


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I'm saying that many people on the Internet are overreacting. It's obvious that Apple WILL update their maps, but people are acting as though its the end of the world.
> 
> Let's be honest. I hate iOS Maps too, it isn't that precise and some things really go off point. But is it a major flop? No. Apple will update their maps to correct these. They just need time to correct them.
> 
> However, I must admit that these mistakes are extremely off. Unless the one responsible is actually TomTom, Apple really deserves some hate in this aspect.


The thing is, many people depend on navigation software to go around. Yes, some people can be so easily misguided by the voice of the navigator that such blatant errors can lead to serious accidents. Even when you're not easily misguided, when you're on the motorway, following the map when all of a sudden all you see is a grey blob, you might panic.

I don't remember ever seeing such a mess in a navigator - at least not in AutoMapa, TomTom or MioMaps.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 24, 2012)

So where do I go to fill a civil suit against apple when my great android phone loses support cause of the apple law suits?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying that many people on the Internet are overreacting. It's obvious that Apple WILL update their maps, but people are acting as though its the end of the world.
> ...


I used to have a Garmin. Since TomTom is such a serious competitor to Garmin, it definitely won't be that bad.

Oh, it appears that Apple is welcoming Ex-Google Maps designers. How impressed I am. Darn impressed. For now I will just use my GS2 or maps.google.com.



chartube12 said:


> So where do I go to fill a civil suit against apple when my great android phone loses support cause of the apple law suits?


Your phone will never lose support because of this. At most it will be banned for sale, but it won't lose support. That's too drastic.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 24, 2012)

"Oh helllz to da naw!" Really Apple? REALLY? I swear, this company needs to die a very painful death! It's greed like this that just makes me sick. Even worse is that my damn country defends this company like its the only god damned contribution we have left for human society. Ugh!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > So where do I go to fill a civil suit against apple when my great android phone loses support cause of the apple law suits?
> ...


I sure hope the GS3 won't get banned since I haven't had the opportunity to get mine yet.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


I'm 99% positive it will not be banned for sale. Maybe some temporary block but nothing that drastic. Samsung isn't a company that just sits there and does nothing.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Thats a relief since i'm really looking forward to getting a new phone and i'm really hoping to get my hands on a GS3, it looks so sleek and awesome. I had a chance to test one in store and its awesome and the screen would make watching anime on the go so much better.




LightyKD said:


> "Oh helllz to da naw!" Really Apple? REALLY? I swear, this company needs to die a very painful death! It's greed like this that just makes me sick. Even worse is that my damn country defends this company like its the only god damned contribution we have left for human society. Ugh!


Dude I'm sure a lot of us feel like this.


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 24, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I'm quite amused with some fandroids in the Internet (not aimed at anyone in this forum), in particular engaget and Macrumors. Some of them love to talk about their "new product which will definitely have some bugs" but when talking about Apple's just-released maps "IT'S A HUGE FLOP. ISHIT!"



Apple, in the Steve Jobs era, was known for pushing out polished apps. Their old motto was "It Just Works". If you put out something substandard (MobileMe), there was hell to pay.

Now, Apple is starting to push out sub-standard apps just to get Google out of their ecosystem. They released the hit-or-miss Siri to thwart Google searching. They dropped YouTube. They pushed out an inaccurate maps app so that Google loses out on local search revenue. What other shovelware do they have up their sleeve?

iCultists: You're the ones who are paying the price for this pissing match. You may love Apple, but Apple only loves your money.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am starting to think Apple will actually try and sue Google eventually. They are probably going to phase out all Google software first from their iSystems.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 24, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite amused with some fandroids in the Internet (not aimed at anyone in this forum), in particular engaget and Macrumors. Some of them love to talk about their "new product which will definitely have some bugs" but when talking about Apple's just-released maps "IT'S A HUGE FLOP. ISHIT!"
> ...


What? Siri DOES use Google/yahoo/wiki search. Dropping YouTube is actually a blessing since the stock app really sucks.

Google will actually have their own Maps app for iOS. 

But I have to agree on Apple pushing sub-par apps, especially Maps which are disastrous (it's like no testing at all). The last quality app which Apple released was probably iCloud.



chartube12 said:


> I am starting to think Apple will actually try and sue Google eventually. They are probably going to phase out all Google software first from their iSystems.


The thing with Apple against Samsung is:
- Samsung is rising as a serious competitor (they use the overall phone design as an excuse)
- The TouchWiz touch up on the main OS, which indeed has some elements copied from iOS.

Google is occasionally in talks with Apple, and about a month or so Google actually met up with Apple to discuss about the patents stuff on the *core* Android OS to avoid such lawsuits. The chance of Apple suing Google is much less likely compared to Samsung, albeit still possible.



Just Another Gamer said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


I actually like the GS3 a lot (it's really tempting now since there has been a price drop). The only main gripe I have is the shitty customer care that Samsung provides in Singapore. With 4.1 coming up, it's really _really_ tempting.

I really like Samsung's hardware. The GS2 was just amazing. However their customer service sometimes makes me think twice.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, p1ng actually got some people? Good job p1ng. 

I'm pretty sure what could be said.about apple has already been said in other threads. It's the same thing over and over. 

But in all honesty, couldn't it be funny if google somehow pulled their search engine and youtube from the iPhone? I know google doesn't have anything to do with this, but I just think that would be funny.

I think we should not post any more apple threads on gbatemp until it's apple vs google. Now that is a thread I'd want to see.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I actually like the GS3 a lot (it's really tempting now since there has been a price drop). The only main gripe I have is the shitty customer care that Samsung provides in Singapore. With 4.1 coming up, it's really _really_ tempting.
> 
> I really like Samsung's hardware. The GS2 was just amazing. However their customer service sometimes makes me think twice.


Agreed. Although I usually get help on XDA so I don't usually need to care about shit customer service since there will be people to help me anyway.

Well I enjoy the hardware and products enough to not really mind that but I do hope JB on the GS3 will be better otherwise i'll probably be using CM9 or 10 depends on its development cause of bloatware that usually comes with Samsung phones.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 24, 2012)

First of all, well done p1ng. I had my doubts that you would fool anyone, but I was wrong.


Anyway, Apple seems to be putting the cart before the horse considering the decision from the first lawsuit is still being appealed.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Anyway, Apple seems to be putting the cart before the horse considering the decision from the first lawsuit is still being appealed.



Well, they've ignored appeals to decency before, so this isn't a huge shift for them.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 24, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> The only reason they claim to be suing them for this much is because of "damages in profit"
> That's a very weak case (knowing apple they'll win anyway) and there is no way to prove that their loss in profit has anything to do with the fact that samsung's devices are similar.
> Apple only has so much time ticking on the clock, until samsung and everyone else that they have unjustly sued have enough and strike back.
> There is also only so long that their customers will support them.


I agree with you most of the way. Yes, they are suing for damages to their wallets. And they are suing every, even something that is clearly not an infringement. But there are only a few cases where they actually have legitimate reasons. Only a few, less than a handful, and a lot less compared to how many cases they are just trying to overload in the courts. I wouldn't put it by them for doing it like that to get all the courts so fatigued that they will just blindly side with Apple. However, that's a risky move, as there's a 50/50 chance the courts will instead side with everyone else. Apple would have to win a vast majority of their cases in order to guarantee a judge to side with them without so much as reviewing the evidence.


raulpica said:


> I'm totally with what p1ng said, he's 100% correct. Apple deserves its money back


Until you realize that Apple stole from others, see the next quote. Also, they are suing anything that breaths. They are suing an online Polish grocery store for, as they claim, stealing their trademarked icon. Tell me, does a green circle with a leaf look more like an apple or a lime? And isn't .pl also used for Polish websites and perl script files? Apple should sue the entire nation of Poland for the using .pl. They should sue Froot-of-the-loom for having an apple in their logo. Yes, people stole from Apple, or so they want you to believe. Not everything was stolen from Apple. Most of these things were stolen from other companies and Apple is just trying to claim they made it first, despite all the evidence. Apple only deserves a percentage based on what is truly original, and not stolen from others. Sadly, that's less than 10% in my opinion.

While I'm not an apple fan boy, I'm certainly not a complete hater. I like some of their products, I just wish they'd stop with all their claims that I know first hand are downright lies. ("Can't get a virus/hacked" and "Never crashes" are the biggest ones I've definitely proven wrong, and that was me not even trying. Hell, I was doing the opposite. I was making sure it wouldn't ever have either happen, and it did that.)

The way I see it, I see Apple as a dog, the Apple iDog (developed for the use of the blind), with Steve Jobs as the owner. He walks the dog, feeds it, takes good care of it. Now with him gone, the dog is barking at anything that moves, trying to bite into everything it sees. It's going to bite at something that'll kick it across the yard sooner or later, so it needs to back up before it gets hurt.


takieda said:


> It's late, I can't tell who's being sarcastic/trolling/whatever. This is all I have to say:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Best post Ever!


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 24, 2012)

I am not an Apple lover, nor do I even own or have I owned an Ipod. But honestly, all these apple hate threads are becoming too much.

They just become filled with pretentious comments about one side when both sides seem to be just as pretentious. It's not like Apple is the only one that sues anyone in these cases. Samsung will be suing over the Iphone 5 I guarantee it.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> I am not an Apple lover, nor do I even own or have I owned an Ipod. But honestly, all these apple hate threads are becoming too much.
> 
> They just become filled with pretentious comments about one side when both sides seem to be just as pretentious. It's not like Apple is the only one that sues anyone in these cases. Samsung will be suing over the Iphone 5 I guarantee it.


No its not just crapple that sues others but its only crapple that sues because they lost the market share to a another company and they can't think of anything else to steal to get that market share back also note that only in AMERICA that they won in these cases everywhere else in the world they either didn't get anything or lost.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an Apple lover, nor do I even own or have I owned an Ipod. But honestly, all these apple hate threads are becoming too much.
> ...


All that "crapple" stuff makes you look like an anti-Apple fanboy. Which is equally bad as being one of those Apple fanboys you dislike so much.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > gloweyjoey said:
> ...


So its suddenly bad to hate the bully who will pick on anyone who does things better than them....right cause thats stupidity right there. Hating a company that steals people's ideas and makes a sub par product sold at a high end price and sues anyone else who makes a better product and is able to get a better market share by actually innovating is somehow bad then those who support crApple is worse.


----------



## nando (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> So its suddenly bad to hate the bully who will pick on anyone who does things better than them....right cause thats stupidity right there. Hating a company that steals people's ideas and makes a sub par product sold at a high end price and sues anyone else who makes a better product and is able to get a better market share by actually innovating is somehow bad then those who support crApple is worse.



no it's not. but claiming "Better" "superior" etc as fact is very asinine no matter what side of the fence you are flinging poo from.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

nando said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > So its suddenly bad to hate the bully who will pick on anyone who does things better than them....right cause thats stupidity right there. Hating a company that steals people's ideas and makes a sub par product sold at a high end price and sues anyone else who makes a better product and is able to get a better market share by actually innovating is somehow bad then those who support crApple is worse.
> ...


So stating facts is wrong now? Seriously the Note, Note 2, GS3 are clearly better and is easier on the wallet than the brand new "innovative" iphone 5 yet somehow thats wrong?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2012)

What's wrong is using derogatory terms like "crapple".  What's next, Micro$soft?

I thought that fad died in the 90's.


----------



## nando (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...




But you aren't stating facts? Because the gs3 costs the same as the iphone on my carrier. So how is the gs3 easier on the wallet? Plus what's the resale value of the gs3? I can trade in my old iphone 4 for 240 dollars right now if I wanted to. So how is that harder on the wallet?

and what is better about it? spec numbers? is that all you value? fine. it is better for you. not me.


----------



## Minox (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> So its suddenly bad to hate the bully who will pick on anyone who does things better than them....right cause thats stupidity right there. Hating a company that steals people's ideas and makes a sub par product sold at a high end price and sues anyone else who makes a better product and is able to get a better market share by actually innovating is somehow bad then those who support crApple is worse.


Disliking someone doing something you find wrong is completely fine. However the way you intentionally spell their company name as 'crapple' pretty much instantly makes any point you may or may not have had seem irrelevant as you just made yourself out to only be in it for the badmouthing.

Another thing worth noting is that "better" is a subjective term that varies depending on whom you may ask. Just because you find something to be "better" does not mean it is better, it just means that in your opinion you find it to be that way.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

nando said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > nando said:
> ...


Right so you can resell at a higher price and that suddenly means its automatically better?

Apple has just been playing catch up for years and haven't made a device worth its price tag since Android started getting a bigger and bigger market share. The hardware running in the new iphone is comparable to a phone released what 5 months ago with a screen Android phones had 2-4 years ago, right thats innovating and worth its extremely high price tag.


----------



## boombox (Sep 24, 2012)

Honestly, where do Apple get off?
Technology grows, ideas change and get old..get over it.

Samsung may have taken an idea of theirs..but in my opinion they have made it a shit load better (especially when it comes to their phones).
I can't stand how restrictive Apple make their software, and it doesn't work well with Windows software. Samsung aren't Windows, but they at least make their software work with them and not crash on load-up like I've experienced with Apple.

These big names are like Marmite, some people love it, some hate it. We should just agree to disagree right here.


----------



## nando (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...




I was arguing your easier on the wallet as fact. yes a better resale value makes thing easier on the wallet. not only could i get the iphone 5 by trading in my old phone but I'd get 50 dollars for doing so and that is a fact that makes the iphone easier on my wallet. I respect whatever reason you have to thing gs3 is better for you but you dont have the same criteria as me. i happen to be respectful of our choices, but you seem to be resentful of anyone disagreeing and somehow in the end I'm just a fanboy because I happen to like apple better, but you are a reasonable consumer because you are against.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

nando said:


> I was arguing your easier on the wallet as fact. yes a better resale value makes thing easier on the wallet. not only could i get the iphone 5 by trading in my old phone but I'd get 50 dollars for doing so and that is a fact that makes the iphone easier on my wallet. I respect whatever reason you have to thing gs3 is better for you but you dont have the same criteria as me. i happen to be respectful of our choices, but you seem to be resentful of anyone disagreeing and somehow in the end I'm just a fanboy because I happen to like apple better, but you are a reasonable consumer because you are against.


I'm not resentful just annoyed at the actions of the company yet people still love them more even though they will continue to bully the market and try to remove the competition instead of outselling them, For my easier on the wallet is outright price since I don't buy on contract I just buy the phone and the GS3 is cheaper and the hardware is the same if not better.


----------



## Foie (Sep 24, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Apple should be more focused on improving it's iShit rather than filing more iLawsuits against it's iCompetitors.
> 
> How long are they going to drag this out anyways?



Woah. the example of Southeast Portland they give! I live in Happy Valley xD


----------



## chyyran (Sep 24, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Punyman said:
> 
> 
> > Apple should be more focused on improving it's iShit rather than filing more iLawsuits against it's iCompetitors.
> ...



And I quote 





> focused on _improving_ it's iShit



Never said it was hopeless, just needs work. Apple should be focused on working on a better service for customers rather than litigating against it's competitors.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 24, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I am a connoisseur of technology. And like any connoisseur of anything I enjoy the real deal, the original product. You can stick to your forgeries if that makes you happy, it's no skin off my nose and I don't care. You probably can't afford the real thing anyway. Despite any denial you may have convinced yourself into believing in your heart you know that my experience will always be more superior, pure and enjoyable. And I don't have to live with the guilt of knowing that I am supporting theft by owning a Samsung product.
> 
> Always know this.
> 
> Always.


This is coming from the guy who brags about his Samsung Galaxy Note in IRC all the time.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2012)

Punyman said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Punyman said:
> ...


Didn't really notice that, but you know I was also talking about the Internet as a whole.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 25, 2012)

Kies is a piece of crap. This is just a fact.

Just Another Gamer, you're getting to be a broken record. Every single Mobile Phone company is trying to pull this on each other at the moment and its getting ridiculous. Its not just Apple. You can criticise Apple about this (hell I do! A lot!) but you're taking it to unreasonable levels of Anti-Apple. We're not saying that you're wrong for disliking these Apple Lawsuits but if it has a chance of going the other way you're instantly just "FUCK APPLE!!!" Even if its a similarly vague software patent or, hell, just a copied Clock design which will be settled in all of 30 seconds. Its fine that you prefer Samsung to Apple, you just don't need to bang on about it in these threads every time.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have no words to say about Apple hate, because everyone who hates Apple must have a reason. I for one really hate their atrocious Mac prices in Singapore (The Retina Display Pro starts from $3,000). Sometimes their lawsuits can be damn unreasonable too. 

However, blatantly hating everything about Apple is... just unreasonable. Apple as a manufacturer is good in some aspects as well. Their products are simply gorgeous, and sometimes you cannot deny that the hardware - software cohesion is very good.

Same goes for other companies really.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 25, 2012)

To every Apple hater,
I own the 4S and I'm not upgrading to a 5 because to me, it isn't worth it. Rather than the large screens on newer phones, I enjoy the size of the screen on my phone. I like how the OS of the iPhone is laid out. The camera suits my needs, because I'm not trying to be a photographer. If I was, I'd buy a Nikon or a Canon. All in all, to me, the iPhone is better than any other phone. Just because I have an Apple product and think it's great does not make me an Apple fanboy. I don't camp out to get the next product and I don't upgrade just because something is new. I just happen to like the product.
-Arpee
/EndOfGettingThatOffMyMind


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

I find it kinda sad. I don't have an issue with Apple products. They work well, reliable, durable, etc. What I hate it:

1) Apple themselves being such ass holes. I'd like just once to sign in to the 'temp and NOT see yet another story about how Apple are sueing someone. FFS I saw one the other week about how they're sueing a grocery store for using an apple in its logo. You wanna go to those extremes, Apple, then sue Christianity for Adam and Eve eating apples in the Garden of Eden. And since we all apparantly descended from them, everyone is liable. So sue everyone, including yourselves.

2) People who think that because they have an Apple product they're somehow better than me. People I can't even tolerate any more acting like the Big Man because they have an iPhone, an iPod, etc. It's even worse when I had my Galaxy S, which at the time was doing pretty much everything the iPhone was doing. Some things it even did better. And yet people brag about their phones like it makes them something special. Looking at it objectively, all you're really doing is bragging about going into a shop and damn near bankrupting yourself on a piece of plastic. I've saved kids from rivers. Sit down and shut up.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 25, 2012)

I think everyone's thoughts can be summed up in two words.


Spoiler



Greedy bastards.


[/thread]


----------



## Another World (Sep 25, 2012)

toyota sues ford because the new ford has bumpers and 4 wheels.
hoover sues dyson because both of their devices suck up dirt and have an on switch.

when will this end? 

this is not the company woz had in mind. 

-another world


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 25, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I find it kinda sad. I don't have an issue with Apple products. They work well, reliable, durable, etc. What I hate it:
> 
> 1) Apple themselves being such ass holes. I'd like just once to sign in to the 'temp and NOT see yet another story about how Apple are sueing someone. FFS I saw one the other week about how they're sueing a grocery store for using an apple in its logo. You wanna go to those extremes, Apple, then sue Christianity for Adam and Eve eating apples in the Garden of Eden. And since we all apparantly descended from them, everyone is liable. So sue everyone, including yourselves.
> 
> 2) People who think that because they have an Apple product they're somehow better than me. People I can't even tolerate any more acting like the Big Man because they have an iPhone, an iPod, etc. It's even worse when I had my Galaxy S, which at the time was doing pretty much everything the iPhone was doing. Some things it even did better. And yet people brag about their phones like it makes them something special. Looking at it objectively, all you're really doing is bragging about going into a shop and damn near bankrupting yourself on a piece of plastic. I've saved kids from rivers. Sit down and shut up.


Lol, I love #1.

Also, if you were to say the ending of #2 to a fanboy it would go something like this.
You: I've saved kids from rivers. Sit down and shut up.
Fanboy: I have the latest iPhone. Go die.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 25, 2012)

The problem I have with Apple is that they are sueing everyone over something small, and are trying to get the entire thing removed for that. Vast majority of Samsung's product doesn't come from stealing from Apple. Just a few things. But Apple is wanting to block the entire product because of that. A respectable corporation would instead sue for that other company to correct that. They would file a law suit to get the other company either to remove that or change it so it doesn't steal. Apple wants to take everything away instead of just what's been stolen from them. In other words, Apple is trying to use the courts to get what they lost, and then use the courts to steal the rest of the profits from the other company that wasn't gained through this theft. They are trying to take it all, not just what they deserve. Ever been bullied before? They demand your lunch money? What entitles them to that? Why should they have it? If you stole from them, then yes, they'd be entitled to what you stole. But why should they be allowed to take everything from you? Why should they be entitled to keep you from doing something?

Now this analogy is obviously off, and doesn't exactly pertain to this issue. But what I'm saying is that Apple shouldn't be trying to destroy another product that uses one or two things that are very similar to them. They shouldn't be allowed to completely keep that product from being sold. They should only be allowed to stop that product until it has removed all that was stolen. Apple is no long fighting for what is rightfully theirs. They are fighting for every penny they believe should have been theirs, that they believe was stolen when the competition's product was bought instead of theirs. The way I see it, it's no longer about stolen IP. It's about Apple's ego. Not sure if this applies, but let a company win enough law suits, and their ego will swell bigger than their wallets.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

What I don't get with the Apple/Samsung debate is that it's really a matter of convergence. The technology used is the next logical step for mobile phone technology. It's only natural that more than one person would see that. It happens in nature and is called 'convergent evolution', where two species will develop a similar solution to a challenge. Apple should relish the competition and strive to do better, not whine and bitch about how they don't have a monopoly on everything until they finish sueing everyone under the sun.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 25, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> What I don't get with the Apple/Samsung debate is that it's really a matter of convergence. The technology used is the next logical step for mobile phone technology. It's only natural that more than one person would see that. It happens in nature and is called 'convergent evolution', where two species will develop a similar solution to a challenge. Apple should relish the competition and strive to do better, not whine and bitch about how they don't have a monopoly on everything until they finish sueing everyone under the sun.


Unfortunately, Apple no longer cares about competing, just money. They want every household to have every one of their products even if it means eliminating the competition.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2012)

Apple's lawsuits are damn stupid sometimes really. Slide to unlock? Curved edges? Really?

But If you think that Apple is the only one suing over product design, you are wrong.

http://www.redmondpie.com/nokia-to-reportedly-sue-htc-over-new-windows-phone-8-handset-design/

About iSheep, sometimes they are just crazy. iPhone >>>>>>>> Shamsung Galaxy and can really talk BIG. However based on what I see on the web, there are a lot more fandroids than iSheep, who blatantly condemn iPhone USERS, the products and the company. The only exception is Macrumors, but other than that... It's like Sony VS Nintendo back then, just worse.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

arpeejajo said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't get with the Apple/Samsung debate is that it's really a matter of convergence. The technology used is the next logical step for mobile phone technology. It's only natural that more than one person would see that. It happens in nature and is called 'convergent evolution', where two species will develop a similar solution to a challenge. Apple should relish the competition and strive to do better, not whine and bitch about how they don't have a monopoly on everything until they finish sueing everyone under the sun.
> ...



That attitude is against nature itself, denying the concept of natural competition and even honest to god survival of the fittest since it's no longer a matter of the possibility of something being better than an Apple product since nobody dares try for fear of being sued. Ironic from a company called Apple that they should so openly flout the laws of nature. As a result they can have my money when they pry it from my cold dead fingers, not before. I like the products but I'm really starting to hate the company. And since it's the company that gets the money, not the products, I don't see why I should spend a fortune supporting this sort of lunacy.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 25, 2012)

Dimensional said:


> Fanboy: But my iPhone will break if it gets wet!! ;_;


"And the warranty won't cover it because Apple added a water sensor!"


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 25, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Dimensional said:
> 
> 
> > Fanboy: But my iPhone will break if it gets wet!! ;_;
> ...


Plus it broke already from the tears.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 25, 2012)

I can see a massive Anti-trust lawsuit on the horizon with the stance Apple is taking at the moment.


----------



## nando (Sep 25, 2012)

Dimensional said:


> The problem I have with Apple is that they are sueing everyone over something small,




It seems that way but that is really the only way to get their case into court. Yes the round edges and the slide and lock is minor but the real bone lies with android in general, in the fact that the founder was a chair at apple while apple was developing iOS we miraculously had android with a lot of similar features to iOS. Whether google improved and made new features on top of this is a non matter, the fact is that Steve Jobs felt cheated by android and they can't sue them for android on its own, so they are choking the products that support it wherever it can even if it is something as minimal and stupid as round edges. 

But also it's not like apple didn't learn from being a victim long before they were even popular. The Beatles lawsuit left a big dent in apple's attitude and how they deal with patents. On top of that the Beatles sue them once again over an apple. 

anyway. legal battles imo is not a sole factor in judging a company. The internal document released from samsung on how they copied so many details is enough to turn any designers stomach. At least in my industry you'd be shamed for carrying a samsung phone.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I can see a massive Anti-trust lawsuit on the horizon with the stance Apple is taking at the moment.


Sadly, for that to work you have to know if there's some insider trading or the like. Like behind the scenes bribing. Not that I'm saying Apple is doing that. I'm just giving some kind of example.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 25, 2012)

nando said:


> Dimensional said:
> 
> 
> > The problem I have with Apple is that they are sueing everyone over something small,
> ...


I know this is a dumb idea, but Android could change their underlying code. Or Apple could stop being a big dick bully about this.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 25, 2012)

I miss Steve Jobs, He understood that competition is healthy, nothing is really original per se, and every phone on the market nowdays is trying to improve upon the competitors. If he was still here there wouldn't be this "Sue everyone and put them out of business" logic.


----------



## Zombie_X (Sep 25, 2012)

[rant]Apple is the Shepard, we are the herd. More or less we are the mindless consumers. I hate Apple because of how they roll out new products and seem to take other's ideas. Really I have S3 and it's vastly better than the iCrap5.[/rant]

I think their actions against Samsung are unwarranted and not needed. The entire industry copies itself now it seems. I say Apple should loose this.


----------

